# Salary\package for IT project manager?



## ad_1234

Hi All, 

I am currently expecting a job offer from Abu dhabi for an IT project\product manager role and I am not sure what are the packages are like for these types of roles in the region. 

Can any of you guys help me finding out what salary, packages and/or benefits I should be asking ? 

I am currently working in UK for a multinational company in a similar role with good salary and benefits. Overall I have got over 8 years of experience in IT and I am a British national.

Can someone help please?

Thanks


----------



## nikkisizer

Hello ad_1234,

Check out this website for recruitment agencies, I am sure you will be able to find similar roles showing the packages offered to give you an idea:

Top 25 recruitment agencies in UAE

Good luck!


----------



## AlexDhabi

Companies in uAE tend to base any offer on your current package; so I would expect that you might get roughly the same basic salary (but there is no NI and tax to be deducted) plus enough in allowances to cover annual travel tickets, housing, education and healthcare.


----------

